# Post your sharpest photos here...



## Neil S.

I find myself constantly wondering what specific lenses are capable of in terms of color, contrast, and especially sharpness.

Please post what you consider to be your sharpest photos from a strictly technical perspective.

The most useful thing would be to post the original image resized, and then one of an actual pixels crop showing the fine detail.

If anyone wants to know how to do this in PS, just let me know and I will post instructions here.

Please include the camera body and lens at a minium, because it will help for everyone to understand what they can expect from a given lens.

Heres one to start it.

Canon 7D/85mm 1.2L II + Speedlight 580EX
Iso-100
f/8
1/250th sec
Manual Exposure Mode
Flash Fired
Mirror Lockup Enabled

1. Original image resized







2. Actual pixels crop


----------



## Neil S.

KP007 said:


>


 
Camera/lens?


----------



## bigtwinky

I like this one because people tend to knock Rebels and non L lenses...

Shot in March in Sydney
Canon XSI
Canon 70-300 f/4-5.6
Shot at ISO 400, f/5.6, 225mm, 1/100


----------



## Neil S.

bigtwinky said:


> I like this one because people tend to knock Rebels and non L lenses...
> 
> Shot in March in Sydney
> Canon XSI
> Canon 70-300 f/4-5.6
> Shot at ISO 400, f/5.6, 225mm, 1/100


 
That is pretty sharp for that lens.

Honestly I am a bit surprised...


----------



## Overread

Well from a technical standpoint you can have a look at my comparison of 70mm, 150mm and 65mm macro lenses at varying apertures here:
Triple Macro lens test - a set on Flickr

And even compare the sharpness (again at varying apertures) of the MPE at varying magnifications here:
MPE 65mm test shot series - a set on Flickr

In addition to those my other sharp (very very sharp) lens is my 70-200mm f2.8 IS L M2 which has test shots (with a 2*TC) here: 70-200mm f2.8 IS L M2 test - a set on Flickr

but the sharpest is proabably this:




http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2589/3724861821_bcfbda64ef_o.jpg

Which is a focus stack of 3 shots on top of each other - focus stacking (though tricky) often produces fantastically sharp shots as a result of the stacking process.


----------



## Neil S.

Overread said:


> but the sharpest is proabably this:
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2589/3724861821_bcfbda64ef_o.jpg
> 
> Which is a focus stack of 3 shots on top of each other - focus stacking (though tricky) often produces fantastically sharp shots as a result of the stacking process.


 
That is very sharp...wow!

Good job. :thumbup:


----------



## Nod

Sony a100- Sigma 17-70 f2.8/4.5 DC Macro, no processing except to resize!


----------



## Neil S.

Nod said:


> Sony a100- Sigma 17-70 f2.8/4.5 DC Macro, no processing except to resize!


 
I really like the DOF of this image.


----------



## ajkramer87

Nikon D90 Sigma 105mm macro.


----------



## Neil S.

ajkramer87 said:


> Nikon D90 Sigma 105mm macro.


 
That sure is sharp at the eyes. Nice one.


----------



## fast eddie

This one is pretty sharp!

Nikon D5000 - 18-55mm


----------



## fast eddie

Here's one for reals:

Picture of my wife at a recent wedding:





and a 100% crop:






  - D5000 35mm 1.8
Ed


----------



## Markw

D90
Sigma 105mm F/2.8 EX DG Macro






Mark


----------



## shaunly

^^^^ Nice capture Mark!!!


----------



## kundalini

D300 300mm f/4










:blushing:  Opps


----------



## kundalini




----------



## kundalini

​


----------



## Rekd

kundalini said:


> ​



:clapping: :thumbup:


----------



## Tee

D3000 35mm 1.8 lens

Taken at 2.8  1/200sec ISO 100


----------



## Vinny

One of mine on a Nikon 70-300mm @f8, 1/1000 sec and 180mm focal length


----------



## bentcountershaft

Markw said:


> D90
> Sigma 105mm F/2.8 EX DG Macro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark



I love this.  I don't say that a lot.


----------



## kundalini




----------



## kundalini




----------



## kundalini




----------



## oldmacman

100% crop











100% crop










The EXIF is similar for both, except the elephant was shot at F8. The ducks are SOOC because I didn't like the shot enough to process, but it is sharp. The elephants have a small reduction in highlight level, but otherwise is unaltered.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Considering this is a panning shot, I thought it is pretty darn sharp.  Sigma 24-70mm


----------



## Neil S.

Markw said:


> D90
> Sigma 105mm F/2.8 EX DG Macro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark


 
I really like this image, and it is very sharp!


----------



## Neil S.

Schwettylens said:


> Considering this is a panning shot, I thought it is pretty darn sharp.


 
Ya it is, all things considered.

What lens is this?


----------



## Neil S.

I am finding myself surprised by how well some of the lower end lenses are doing here!


----------



## Sw1tchFX

This is isn't the sharpest picture I have, i've got pictures off an H2D-22 and from a 4x5 that are ridiculously sharp, but this illustrates the reason I like fast primes so much:

(D700 @ ISO200, 50mm f/1.4G @ f/2.8)






100% crop


----------



## Neil S.

Sw1tchFX said:


> This is isn't the sharpest picture I have, i've got pictures off an H2D-22 and from a 4x5 that are ridiculously sharp, but this illustrates the reason I like fast primes so much:
> 
> (D700 @ ISO200, 50mm f/1.4G @ f/2.8)


 
That is really good image quality! Very sharp!

That lens is only $440 on B&H too...

It would seem that Nikon has Canon beat in value, for a high end 50mm at least. The Canon 50mm 1.2L is way overpriced imo.

Ya fast primes rock. I am addicted to them. I want the 200mm f/2 so bad now lol. :mrgreen:


----------



## Neil S.

Does anyone have a really sharp shot from the Canon 135mm f/2? 

I am curious to see what that lens can do.


----------



## Overread

Be very very carfull around the 135mm L lens - its one of those lenses that carries an addiction warning label  

Flickr: BoldPuppy's Photostream
on flickr should have enough examples to convince you that its a great optical performer


----------



## Robin Usagani

Neil, i used my sigma 28-70mm f/2.8


----------



## Neil S.

Here is a proper one from my 70-200 2.8 IS II.

I spent quite a bit of time on the setup of this one. I love Surefires, and thought it made a descent test for sharpness.

Lighting is just std room lighting, no flash. 2-Sec Delay setting on RC-6 wireless remote used together with mirror lockup.

I really did get the mirror lockup this time, I dont think I had it right before and it didnt really lockup.

105mm
Iso-100
f/8
Tripod Mounted

1. Image Re-sized







2. Actual Pixels Cropped






3. Actual Pixels Cropped






I am quite pleased with the results here. This lens is sharp!


----------



## Neil S.

Schwettylens said:


> Neil, i used my sigma 28-70mm f/2.8


 

Ahh ok..


Did you ever solve your focus problem on it? I lost track of that thread.


----------



## gsgary

Heres one at ISO3200 @F4,  5Dmk1 300mmF2.8L











1Dmk1 300mmF2.8 (shots from this combo are very 
sharp)










Same combo but with a Kenko 2x (600mm)





1Dmk1 and 300mmF2.8L





5D 70-200F4L


----------



## Robin Usagani

Bad AF in low light 




Neil S. said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neil, i used my sigma 28-70mm f/2.8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh ok..
> 
> 
> Did you ever solve your focus problem on it? I lost track of that thread.
Click to expand...


----------



## Neil S.

Overread said:


> Be very very carfull around the 135mm L lens - its one of those lenses that carries an addiction warning label
> 
> Flickr: BoldPuppy's Photostream
> on flickr should have enough examples to convince you that its a great optical performer


 
Ya I am looking at mostly the creative posibilities it would bring. My 70-200 IS II is enough lens for me at that focal range.

I dont really need it that much, what I really need is an L zoom in the 24-70 range.


----------



## Neil S.

gsgary said:


> Heres one at ISO3200 @F4, 5Dmk1 300mmF2.8L
> 
> 
> 1Dmk1 300mmF2.8 (shots from this combo are very
> sharp)
> 
> 
> Same combo but with a Kenko 2x (600mm)
> 
> 
> 1Dmk1 and 300mmF2.8L
> 
> 
> 5D 70-200F4L


 
Those are very sharp!

That is one outstanding lens. :thumbup:


----------



## gsgary

Neil S. said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heres one at ISO3200 @F4, 5Dmk1 300mmF2.8L
> 
> 
> 1Dmk1 300mmF2.8 (shots from this combo are very
> sharp)
> 
> 
> Same combo but with a Kenko 2x (600mm)
> 
> 
> 1Dmk1 and 300mmF2.8L
> 
> 
> 5D 70-200F4L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are very sharp!
> 
> That is one outstanding lens. :thumbup:
Click to expand...


Cheers, and it's 15 years old


----------



## orb9220

Was really impressed with the Tamron 17-50 f2.8 when I first got it.




Purple Wet Series 4 by orb9220, on Flickr




Green Tack Sharp by orb9220, on Flickr

Sad thing the Green Tack sharp was used without my permission on a Designer Web Site about "How to Sell Stock Photo's" and wasn't paid for my Stock Photo's? Ironic?

And even some old manual glass has given me keepers. Like my $105 Nikon 80-200 f4 ais lens.




Twitters! by orb9220, on Flickr

But still can get sharp even with cheaper consumer grade lenses. Like the Nikon 55-200VR




Red Droplets by orb9220, on Flickr

Sure would even get sharper if I bothered with a tripod. Been 3yrs now and haven't bothered with a tripod or flash. And should really get into learning to increase my abilities.
.


----------



## Neil S.

gsgary said:


> Cheers, and it's 15 years old


 
Ya thats why I was so excited to hear they are updating the big telephotos.

They were all pretty close to perfection to begin with it would seem.

Canon has the potential to make themselves the undisputed leader (again) in the big telephoto market here.


----------



## Neil S.

orb9220 said:


> Was really impressed with the Tamron 17-50 f2.8 when I first got it.
> 
> 
> Purple Wet Series 4 by orb9220, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Green Tack Sharp by orb9220, on Flickr
> 
> Sad thing the Green Tack sharp was used without my permission on a Designer Web Site about "How to Sell Stock Photo's" and wasn't paid for my Stock Photo's? Ironic?
> 
> And even some old manual glass has given me keepers. Like my $105 Nikon 80-200 f4 ais lens.
> 
> 
> Twitters! by orb9220, on Flickr
> 
> But still can get sharp even with cheaper consumer grade lenses. Like the Nikon 55-200VR
> 
> 
> Red Droplets by orb9220, on Flickr
> 
> Sure would even get sharper if I bothered with a tripod. Been 3yrs now and haven't bothered with a tripod or flash. And should really get into learning to increase my abilities.
> .


 
I had no idea that lens would be that sharp!

This is very interesting stuff here. :thumbup:

Edit: I meant _those lenses_.


----------



## Neil S.

Schwettylens said:


> Bad AF in low light


 
Thats a bummer...


----------



## Markw

Thanks to all of you who commented on my photo! :mrgreen:

Mark


----------



## Dao

I do not know is this is the sharpest among all my photos.  But I think it is quite sharp.

40D, EF 100mm f/2.8 macro lens


----------



## Robin Usagani

What is that Dao?  nice!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

The true sharpness here isnt obvious...






Until you reeeeeealy crop in.  Same photo.


----------



## Dao

Schwettylens said:


> What is that Dao?  nice!



Thanks!
That is a skipper butterfly enjoying her lunch in the afternoon on a purple flower.


----------



## Neil S.

Some really sharp macros there guys!

Dao, I heard that the Canon 100mm macro was sharp, and I can see it truly is. That butterfly has some crazy looking eyes.

AI, thats really sharp at the eyes, great job. What lens is that?


----------



## IDLaxStar

I wish I got the whole flag in focus. But I think the middle of the flag is pretty sharp. Especially for a e-410 and kit lens you know.


----------



## Lespat

How did you get the image so sharp? I have trouble sharp focusing with both my cameras.


----------



## IDLaxStar

Who are you talking to Lespat?


----------



## mtiffany

this is absolutely amazing!! i love it


----------



## shaunly

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> The true sharpness here isnt obvious...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until you reeeeeealy crop in.  Same photo.



WOW! that's one of the most detail image of a dragonfly eyes I've seen. Very nice!


----------



## shaunly

Not sure if this is my sharpest but here it is





cropped at 100%


----------



## redtippmann

Took about 4 shots and put together through PS stitcher. And the result 15mp and that does the Nikkor 80-200 af-d justice (just great glass)


----------



## tnvol

Markw said:


> D90
> Sigma 105mm F/2.8 EX DG Macro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark



That is an awesome picture.  Nice job!


----------



## sapper6fd

Nikon 18-105 f/5, 1/200 sec, ISO 200. Stave Lake BC - down some logging road, 5 hour hike in, and this is all I returned with....  Great picture though I think!


----------



## filmshooter

Konica Autoreflex TC
Kalimar 1:39~4.8 f=28~70mm
Vivitar 20mm Extension Tube
Fuji ISO 200 Color Film
Pixma250 Flatbed Scanner....Not the best scanner but it works. =]


----------



## cinimod

Nikon D40 18-55mm // I cant remember all that I used for this image but it was taken in San Diego California.


----------



## doubleoh7

D3000 18-55 kit lens


----------



## Sbuxo

Markw said:


> D90
> Sigma 105mm F/2.8 EX DG Macro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark


freakin awesome colors here :love:


----------



## Neil S.

Sbuxo said:


> freakin awesome colors here :love:


 
Ya that is such an outstanding image.

I dont know about the sharpest, but it is my favorite of the ones posted in this thread so far! :thumbup:


----------



## lloydh

Those colours are fantastic :thumbup:

Here are a few from me 





Eurofighter Typhoon by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr




Hercules C-130J by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr




Hawk T1 by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr




Bae Hawk T1 by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## D-B-J

Nikon D200 and 105mm micro 2.8D


----------



## lloydh

And a few more 





Hawk T1 by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr





Herclues C-130 by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Overread

I think someone has mastered the art of panning and planspotting

Seen your work around and just taking a moment to say great stuff lloydh - looks like you've found a great place to get those up close shots of planes without having to jump into the air yourself.


----------



## gsgary

A few more with the 300mmF2.8L as shot no cropping






+ a 2X 600mm @ 1/250,  never realized they could go so fast on grass with slicks


----------



## AprilEye

Overread said:


> Well from a technical standpoint you can have a look at my comparison of 70mm, 150mm and 65mm macro lenses at varying apertures here:
> Triple Macro lens test - a set on Flickr
> 
> And even compare the sharpness (again at varying apertures) of the MPE at varying magnifications here:
> MPE 65mm test shot series - a set on Flickr
> 
> In addition to those my other sharp (very very sharp) lens is my 70-200mm f2.8 IS L M2 which has test shots (with a 2*TC) here: 70-200mm f2.8 IS L M2 test - a set on Flickr
> 
> but the sharpest is proabably this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2589/3724861821_bcfbda64ef_o.jpg
> 
> Which is a focus stack of 3 shots on top of each other - focus stacking (though tricky) often produces fantastically sharp shots as a result of the stacking process.


 
I love this!  Man, I want a macro lens.


----------



## ayeelkay




----------



## Robin Usagani

5D with 70-200mm f/2.8L IS


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11

I cry foul, lol. If you are shooting Jpeg you are altering the image in camera, or if converting from RAW unless all defaults are set to zero, you are altering the image. I find it very hard to believe that most of these are pure RAW to JPEG conversions simply on how raw files look in general. Once you factor in some of the gear being used, along with the perfect White Balances being shown (from people who I would bet money don't do a custom white balance before shooting) and the stench of BS gets pretty strong.:lmao:  Perhaps a rule change to specify?


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11

Also, polarizer filters should be mentioned or any other color altering filter.


----------



## Overread

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> I cry foul, lol. If you are shooting Jpeg you are altering the image in camera, or if converting from RAW unless all defaults are set to zero, you are altering the image. I find it very hard to believe that most of these are pure RAW to JPEG conversions simply on how raw files look in general. Once you factor in some of the gear being used, along with the perfect White Balances being shown (from people who I would bet money don't do a custom white balance before shooting) and the stench of BS gets pretty strong.:lmao:  Perhaps a rule change to specify?



huh? You in the right thread?
I didn't notice anything about them having to be perfect out of camera conversions without any modifications


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11

Well if you are doing this to judge a lenses color, contrast, and sharpness, then that means unedited. If I boost the contrast and saturation, how does that show what a lens can do? It shows what photoshop can do.  I am cool with either way, I just thought that the thread was misleading and in need of clarity to anyone actually loking to see specific capabilities of specific lenses.


----------



## Overread

Very true but then again any thread like this on a forum is always rather open to suspect - the only way to really compare lenses is side by side with the same settings on the same camera body with the same degree of processing applied (since any RAW needs processing to be usable and any JPEG already has standard processing applied). It also need the same photographer to do the editing on each shot to ensure that subtle differences in method aren't also skewing the results.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11

True, but it shows a best case scenario before post processing. Anyway, just giving my two cents. I will play later, cant post pics right now.


----------



## Hardrock

Here are a couple of my sharpest...
1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5.


----------



## gooze

Only editing involved is the border


----------



## Marc-Etienne

This is probably one of my sharpest shot. It was taken in October of this year at the Royal Military College of Canada's obstacles course (recruits's initiation).

Here are the shot's specs
Nikon D90 | 18-200mm VRII | F5.3 | 1/3200s | ISO 1600 |






Here is a crop on the poor kid's face


----------



## McQueen278

Taken with OM Zuiko 50mm f/1.8 and Vivitar 2x Marco Focusing Teleconverter.  Hell of a combo for $50 compared to the $500 EF 100mm Macro.


----------



## chito beach

Dont know if its the sharpest or not but kinda cool

Sony A55, Tokina 28-70mm, 1/80, ISO 100, 50mm

drop is 100% crop


----------



## AE86

Not to sure if this is my sharpest but its one of my favs 

Canon 7D with 17-85mm @ 85mm and F5.6  1/100th sec 


Unedited....almost lol Just did a bit of a crop on the top and left.


----------



## tevo

kundalini said:


>


 
 incredible


----------



## gsgary

24-70F2.8L


----------



## daarksun

Markw said:


> D90
> Sigma 105mm F/2.8 EX DG Macro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark


 
simply Awesome! incredible color and detail in the image. Well done.


----------



## daarksun

Here's mine...


----------



## NateS

That's a few of my sharpest photos.


----------



## Rekd

NateS said:


>



Wow. Just wow. :thumbup:


----------



## Overread

Great work NateS!!
ps = pleased send the jumping spider here - I can never find them


----------



## dylanstraub

This one is really nice. I shot this at Longwood Gardens in the Lilly pond. The black water helped a lot.






I like this one too.


----------



## wcc963

some of mine

1.





2.





3.





4.


----------



## lloydh

Just a couple from me




Hawk T1 Cockpit by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr




Hawk T1 by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr




Hercules C-130 by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## kanskanos

Every now and then I know it's kinda hard to tell
But I'm still alive and well.


----------



## mikeschmeee




----------



## FransD

Markw said:


> D90
> Sigma 105mm F/2.8 EX DG Macro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark



Love it...


----------



## TonyAlec

I love the lighting and color of the iguana!


----------



## Compaq

These:


----------



## safeshot




----------



## quangdog

Here's a shot of a flashlight sitting on my kitchen table... I was using it to play with different lighting setups for fun. 

This was shot with a Canon 55-250 IS.  Other exposure settings are below.


----------



## maris

Why do many of the pictures posted in this thread have so little detail? 

In some of them nearly everything is out of focus. I would have thought that "out of focus" is a far bigger sharpness killer than "lack of image resolution". Perhaps the "sharpness" game is considered won even if there are few details provided those few details are closely spaced somewhere in the picture area. Seems odd, though.


----------



## Patm1313

One of my better shots. Don't remember putting the watermark there, however.

Oink


----------



## Cloudwalker




----------



## jwayne721

Markw said:


> D90
> Sigma 105mm F/2.8 EX DG Macro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark



Amazing shot, I had a red iguana for sometime, fascinating lizards


----------



## Flower Child




----------



## mjhoward

So far, I think this is my sharpest:
_



_


----------



## mishele




----------



## Smokymance Photo

here is a few that i thought came up pretty sharp!!!

Only first one was on a tripod!





















LM


----------



## snaplounge

very awesome pic. Love it!


----------



## AmberNikol

wow some of these pictures are amazing. Great work everyone!


----------



## Don Kondra

Cheers, Don


----------



## FineWhine

I chose this one not because I feel as though it is anywhere near my best.. I just love the sharpness of her eyes.  I feel like this picture captured those beautiful eyes so wonderfully.  She's all grown up and her eyes are green now


----------



## MJLphotographics

Hope this is ok, thought it would be a good entry as its a lens I hired. Unfortunately was not overly impressed with it


Canon 50D
Canon L series 28-300mm @ 135mm
f7.1
1/200s
ISO 125
Manual exposure


----------



## JCSTUDIO

here is one, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nice bee


----------



## Chels

All taken with a Canon T50 and a 50mm lens.


----------



## bikingman




----------



## C C

Don Kondra said:


> Cheers, Don


 
black capped chickadee nice!!! there are to be heard every morning around here


----------



## Steve56

I'm just starting out, so critique is always welcome.


----------



## jake337

d90 w/tokina at-x pro d 100mm f2.8 macro



 
​ 
d90 w/ nikon 85mm f1.4d




​sorry thougth I was supposed to post original size.​​


----------



## Don Kondra

Uh, Jake  ^ thanks  

Try resizing your pictures to something in the 300k range, they will look the same on a computer screen..

This one is a whopping 72 k.






Cheers, Don


----------



## GwagDesigns

Shot this yesterday at a car show


----------



## thebutler4

OK, Here is one of my favorite photos. This was taken from my 140 gallon Salt water reef tank threw ~1/2" glass using my macro lens. 

"Mint Chocolate Chip Zoas"


----------



## Rocan

About as good as the D70 can do with the Nikon 18-55 EDII, handheld. 



Green by David Xerri, on Flickr



> Exif data
> 
> Camera	Nikon D70
> Exposure	0.013 sec (1/80)
> Aperture	f/8.0
> Focal Length	55 mm
> ISO Speed	200
> Exposure Bias	0 EV
> Flash	No Flash


----------



## lloydh

All of these were shot with a Nikon D300S and a Nikkor 300mm F/4

Hercules C-130J


Hercules C-130J Office by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

Hawk T1, I love how relaxed the back seater is


Hawk T1 Cockpit by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

Hawk T1


Hawk T1 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

Tornado GR4


Close up of 15 sqn Tornado by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## TwoTwoLeft

IMG_1079 by TwoTwoLeft, on Flickr

A couple of Wacos.


----------



## Forkie

Nikon 18-55mm kit lens @ 55mm, f/13, 1/125, ISO 200:




Fabiana by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## chito beach

Sony A580 Zeiss 16-80mm F11, ISO 100, 1/200


----------



## manaheim

Ugh spiders. 

K and Mark.  Those are awesome.  K, I absolutely laughed out loud when I saw the dog nose.   Perfect.


----------



## raphaelaaron

Exakta 66 / Schneider-Kreuznach Xenotar MF 80mm f2.8
Kodak Portra 400NC






Exakta 66 / Schneider-Kreuznach Xenotar MF 80mm f2.8
Fujichrome Astia 100F


----------



## kundalini

manaheim said:


> K, I absolutely laughed out loud when I saw the dog nose.  Perfect.


 Cheers Chris.


----------



## manaheim

It's interesting what you can do if you're careful. This is one of my sharper pictures... not the sharpest, but pretty sharp...






Here is 100% crop...






And that was taken with a total POS Nikkor 24-100 3.5/5.6. Awful lens. But know the sweet spot on your lens and know how to run a camera and you can get some impressive results.


----------



## manaheim

One more...






And 100 percent...






This is from the famous 50mm 1.8.

I'll post one up from the 24-70 2.8 later.


----------



## doubleoh7

Date Taken:	2011-04-17 12:40:08
Camera:	NIKON CORPORATION NIKON D3000
Exposure Time:	0.0062s (1/160)
Aperture:	f/7.1
ISO:	100
Focal Length:	200mm (300mm in 35mm)
Date Modified:	2011-04-17 17:43:27
Photo Dimensions:	2592 x 3872
File Size:	3.95 MB
Flash:	flash did not fire
Metering:	pattern
Exposure Program:	aperture priority
Exposure Bias:	0 EV
Exposure Mode:	auto
Light Source:	unknown
White Balance:	auto
Digital Zoom:	1.0x
Contrast:	0
Saturation:	0
Sharpness:	0
Subject Distance Range:	unknown
Sensing Method:	one-chip color sensor
Color Space:	sRGB


----------



## v1c70r

I just started my adventure into the world of photography. Is this even considered sharp?


----------



## doubleoh7

^^^^  that beak looks sharp.  no really - it's a good photo  what was the specs on the shot?


----------



## v1c70r

Thanks!

Here are the specs,

1/80
f/8.0
Iso-200
Focal Length 105mm


----------



## ukr4ever

D90 + Nikon 105 f2.8G Macro


----------



## laffles




----------



## Cfitz

1/160
f/8
ISO 400
145mm


----------



## SensePhoto

Picture (2 of 2).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr


----------



## Josh66

Very happy with the sharpness on this one:




04191123 by J E, on Flickr

Efke KB 50, 100mm macro, f/11.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/black-white-gallery/127252-swiss-watch.html


----------



## lloydh

BAE Hawk T1 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr




Panavia Tornado GR4 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Neil S.

lloydh said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/lloydh08/5643611485/
> BAE Hawk T1 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/lloydh08/5642037294/
> Panavia Tornado GR4 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr



lloydh,

Those are some really nice shots.

You really have a gift when it comes to aircraft photos, and I love your work!

Neil


----------



## Neil S.

Heres one showing the resolving power of the 70-200 2.8 II. I can't say enough good things about this lens, it's just superb.

1)






And heres an actual pixels crop showing the detail.

2)


----------



## Robin Usagani

Welcome back Gaijin!


----------



## DDGphotos

NICE    love the SEAL picture! !  !

LOVE THE EAGLE ! ! ! ! !


----------



## skieur

Sharpness is due to more than the lens. It is a combination of lighting, filters, aperture, focal length and even postprocessing etc.

This is from a Sony 75mm to 300mm f. 4.5. The tracking autofocus worked very well, considering the dog was heading full tilt toward me.

skieur


----------



## Dao

Neil S. said:


> Heres one showing the resolving power of the 70-200 2.8 II. I can't say enough good things about this lens, it's just superb.
> 
> 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And heres an actual pixels crop showing the detail.
> 
> 2)








Welcome back.    Is that the Skyline GTR?


----------



## Neil S.

Ya its GT-R.

Love those things, too bad they are really expensive lol.


----------



## Neil S.

Schwetty!

Grats on the new gear man.

I am wanting so much to pull the trigger on a 5D mk II.

Tell me I should....


----------



## Robin Usagani

With the amount of money you spent on 85 1.2L, I am not sure why you dont have 5D II.


----------



## Neil S.

I have a EOS-1v lol.

flex


----------



## Neil S.

Heres another one from the 70-200.

I dont even know what this says lol, since its in Japanese and I can't read it.

1) Full image







2) Actual pixels


----------



## Robin Usagani

Tamron 90mm macro.  First one is uncropped, second one is cropped.


----------



## Neil S.

Schwettylens said:


> Tamron 90mm macro. First one is uncropped, second one is cropped.



I like it!

You can see the hairs on its body, very sharp photo.

I still havent got into macro yet, not sure if I ever will. You can sure get some cool photos though.


----------



## kwik

Was happy with this one.  Maybe re sized it a bit small?

Camera Canon XSi 
Lens Canon 50mm 1.8

f9 1/320 iso 100


----------



## Don Kondra

Cheers, Don


----------



## Compaq

Icicle by Bokehliciousness-ness, on Flickr



Icicle 2 by Bokehliciousness-ness, on Flickr


----------



## Neil S.

Don Kondra said:


> Cheers, Don



Great shot.

Neil


----------



## Robin Usagani

LOL


----------



## Neil S.

Schwettylens said:


> LOL



OMG!

Is that the new EF 400 2.8L IS II???

Given the outstanding sharpness and image quality in general, it seems like it could be....


----------



## Robin Usagani

The caption of that photo is "Can't See"


----------



## Neil S.

Schwettylens said:


> The caption of that photo is "Can't See"



Which lens was it lol? The EXIF data isnt there.

I am going to guess its the 70-200....


----------



## Don Kondra

> Great shot.
> 
> Neil



Thanks Neil,

I have a new puppy which gets me out and about much earlier than usual 







Cheers, Don


----------



## mishele

Congrats on the new puppy, Don!!! He is just too cute!! What's his name?


----------



## Don Kondra

mishele said:


> Congrats on the new puppy, Don!!! He is just too cute!! What's his name?



Thanks Mishele,

Her name is Ruby and she just turned 19 weeks young 

I guess the collar should have been pink, he, he..

We managed to get through 60 odd days of potty training, jumping up and chewing without any need for medical intervention, he, he...






Cheers, Don


----------



## jkzo

how sharp is this?




DSC_0479 by jkzo, on Flickr


----------



## bianni

hope this is ok


----------



## kylehess10

jkzo said:


> how sharp is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0479 by jkzo, on Flickr




The larger resolution didn't seem too sharp. I ran it through Lightroom and gave it some more sharpness:


----------



## leixialong

Marc-Etienne said:


>



This is just, erm.....wrong.


----------



## StringThing

010_edited-1 by stringthing68, on Flickr




010b_edited by stringthing68, on Flickr

Nikon D3100
Nikkor 55-300 4.5-5.6 G VR
(1/60)
f/4.5
55 mm
3200
0 EV
Auto, Fired, Return detected

The only thing I did in PP is to adjust for exposure.
I don't think it's too bad for an inexpensive lens.


----------



## StringThing

That's one beautiful choc lab pup.


----------



## Don Kondra

StringThing said:


> That's one beautiful choc lab pup.



Thank you, 

I'll tell her you said so 

Cheers, Don


----------



## JustinL

slight crop


----------



## PhillipReynes

Hi all 

I thought I'd post this shot taken with normal room lighting and without a tripod.  I think you have to give some credit to the image stabilization on the Sony A-77.  I used a DT 16-50 F 2.8 SSM with a focal length of 28mm.  It's the new lens they just came out with for the A-77.  The shot was hand held at 1/25th.

Dam!!!  The editor will not let me post the pic and the crop.
How small do they have to be to upload???


----------



## lorigon27

wow mark- thats one of the most enjoyable photo iv'e seen in a while!!
   love the color


----------



## Dillard

StringThing said:


>



good luck! We have a 8 1/2 month on black lab...she's a MONSTER! haha we love her to death, but she is growing waaaay to fast


----------



## eddlum25

This is the sharpest picture from my Canon 55-250mm IS lens.


----------



## sizemoreoutdoors

bigtwinky said:


> I like this one because people tend to knock Rebels and non L lenses...
> 
> Shot in March in Sydney
> Canon XSI
> Canon 70-300 f/4-5.6
> Shot at ISO 400, f/5.6, 225mm, 1/100



Is this the 70-300 IS USM? I have this lens and it is actually pretty sharp. MUCH better than the 80-200 or 75-300.


----------



## yipDog

Seems Dogs are in!

7D with 24-70 f.28L 
f4 ISO 160 1/200 66mm with 580EXII flash


----------



## SensePhoto

yipDog said:


> Seems Dogs are in!
> 
> 7D with 24-70 f.28L
> f4 ISO 160 1/200 66mm with 580EXII flash



Yes they are!




Hi by [weekendwarrior], on Flickr


----------



## EIngerson

One that I was happy with.




IMG_9143-1 by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## Don Kondra

"You Will Bring Me Cookies" 






Cheers, Don


----------



## GeorgieGirl

I think this might be my sharpest one so far....


----------



## BastiaanImages

Alfa Romeo 4C by BastiaanImages, on Flickr


----------



## 06azrex

Nikon D200 
50mm 1.8D


----------



## GnipGnop

Wow! The 4C shot is incredible.

This is my sharpest so far.
24-70 on a 5d MKII


----------



## rgregory1965




----------



## Dao

I think these couple bird photos are quite sharp in my collection.  (At least for me) ...


----------



## iresq

SX40, handheld.  Not bad for a P&S. 5.8, 1/100, iso 400.  150mm





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Nikon_Josh

Dao said:


>



I really like this one, it's a stunning shot!


----------



## GeorgieGirl

It sure is stunning. It needs a watermark and more or I fear it may be stolen.


----------



## rexbobcat

Sadie's Official Portrait by texasrexbobcat, on Flickr

I suppose I'll post my dog too, ha.


----------



## unpopular

Rodenstock Rodagon 50mm/4. I am pretty sure that in some situations my Noritsu 86-120/4.5 will be sharper, but I need to get a M42 reversal ring to mount it.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

every shutter activation I've completed with the 24-70 Nikkor has ben fairly sharp, here's one from this weekend of Cheryl's ride


----------



## Vtec44

D7000
Nikon 35-70mm f2.8D
1/125 
f10
ISO 100
Manual exposure
Manual white balance (5500k)


----------



## MaoZeBong

here is one from the day i got my d5100. let me know what you guys think (c&c plzzz). also, first time posting a picture on here too.




DSC_0018 by MaoZeBong, on Flickr


----------



## EchoingWhisper

As long as I put my photographs into DxO Optics Pro, they are all sharp without artifacts/USM sharpening.


----------



## cbarbero

Billy G.

Nikon D3s - 24-70 2.8 Nikkor


----------



## marmots

canon 18-135 @48mm on t2i@ f/5.0, 1/200th, iso 100


----------



## mishele




----------



## myluvtat2

I guess this is one of my sharpest...




100%




Nikon D3100/18-55mm kit lens
Shutter speed 1/650
f/7.1
ISO 400
focal length 46.0mm


----------



## Photo Lady

wow some gorgeous sharp images......... someday... let it be me.... just awesome..


----------



## kidone

Not as sharp as what you guys have but maybe its his fur? Haha anyways here's my best bud Leo!


----------



## Arpeggio9

Shot with 70-200 mm Yashica lens and Yashica FX-3 with 400 fuji film and about 5 minutes of waiting  I remember my legs aching.

I was kind of surprised my self that both of their eyes were in focus because they were moving so much.


----------



## TheKenTurner




----------



## matthewo

dont mind the blown out sky, this was just a test shot

im sure i have sharper, this just looked good blown up.  

d5100, nikkor 24-70, @ 36mm, ISO 360, 1/80th sec, f/5, raw format, manual everything. no flash





100%






200%


----------



## JH100

This one's probably one of my sharpest photos I've taken so far.

Canon EOS Rebel T3i
EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II
f/5.6, 47 mm, ISO 400, 1/25th of a sec
Shot RAW


----------



## RobertDarasz

Erm... what's the point of this topic?


----------



## Cfitz

Some random sculpture thing in Lyon, France.


----------



## Markw

Thank you everyone for the likes and kind comments!

Mark


----------



## Nikon_Josh

Vtec44 said:


> D7000
> Nikon 35-70mm f2.8D
> 1/125
> f10
> ISO 100
> Manual exposure
> Manual white balance (5500k)



Incredible!


----------



## Vtec44

Nikon_Josh said:


> Incredible!



Obviously you're referring to the model. hahahah  j/k


----------



## Nikon_Josh

Vtec44 said:


> Nikon_Josh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incredible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you're referring to the model. hahahah  j/k
Click to expand...


 In fact Im referring to both! She is one of the most beautiful women I've ever seen but despite that fact, it takes a skillful photographer (Or charmer??? haha) to bring out the model's full potential and your use of lighting here is spot on! Good job.


----------



## blackrose89

Taken with a P&S. 

Nikon Coolpix L120




White-backed Garden Spider by blackrose1981, on Flickr


----------



## jodellny

Wow, extremely sharp!! Awesome!



Greensboro Photographer
Joseph Bradley


----------



## cannpope

Fantastic images NateS!   Makes me want a macro lens really badly


----------



## RyanSands

Just thought I'd throw this one out there...f2.8...I enjoy using shallow depth of field and still getting a razor sharp image 
This was shot using a Canon 70-200 f2.8 Non IS mark i w/Canon 5D mark i & Alienbees Strobes and Gold Reflector.


----------



## blackrose89

bee (2) by blackrose1981, on Flickr

Nikon CoolPix L120
Macro setting
ISO 80 
f/4.5 
19 mm


----------



## jesse101

DSC_0475trast by Jesse8784, on Flickr


0.006 sec (1/160)f/5.6185 mm8000 EVNo Flash

Exposure 								

 				Aperture 								

 				Focal Length 								

 				ISO Speed 				

 				Exposure Bias 				

 				Flash 				





DSC_0372tras by Jesse8784, on Flickr


0.006 sec (1/160)f/6.3300 mm200+1/3 EVNo Flash

 				Exposure 								

 				Aperture 								

 				Focal Length 								

 				ISO Speed 				

 				Exposure Bias 				

 				Flash


----------



## IByte

D5000
F 1.6
1/200 sec
ISO400
...No dust


----------



## xj0hnx

One of the sharper ones.
D5100
f/5.3
1/3 sec
ISO250


----------



## Natalie

Don't know if it's my sharpest, but this one is pretty sharp:





1/160 sec, f/16.0, ISO 200, MT-24EX flash with Honl Traveller8 softbox


----------



## LadyJasmine

A Lily from my own Koi Pond this summer.


----------



## Vinata

Nice Photos


----------



## see

Almost embarrassing as a a NOOB to post this as my very first post. I am in awe of some of your pictures, just stunning.

This is one of my clearest, hope i posted the link correctly:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/68183714@N08/6739013027/in/photostream/lightbox/

Shot with Nikon D5000 and kit 55-200.

Sean


----------



## Soulz3urn3lack




----------



## chuasam

*"Sharpness is a bourgeois concept" - H. Cartier Bresson*
It's sad how so many "photographers" worry more about the sharpness of their image than the actual image content.


----------



## chuasam

JH100 said:


> This one's probably one of my sharpest photos I've taken so far.
> 
> Canon EOS Rebel T3i
> EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II
> f/5.6, 47 mm, ISO 400, 1/25th of a sec
> Shot RAW


Wide open with a kit lens and a much too slow shutter speed? Look on the bright side, it will only get better from here.


----------



## tacticdesigns

chuasam said:


> *"Sharpness is a bourgeois concept" - H. Cartier Bresson*
> It's sad how so many "photographers" worry more about the sharpness of their image than the actual image content.


----------



## killbill

Markw said:


> D90
> Sigma 105mm F/2.8 EX DG Macro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark



This just made my jaw drop! Wow! :thumbup:


----------



## fokker

Canon 350d
18-55 kit lens (old non IS version)
1/100
f 6.3
ISO 100
Handheld
Edited in CS3

Not bad for 7 year old entry level equipment


----------



## campeterz

Canon 20D
17-50mm f/2.8 tamron
F/4
1/1250 sec
ISO-100

This was an interesting one to shoot, I was holding my camera as close to the bee as a could, while keeping my body away from it as much as possible!




IMG_2968 by campeterz, on Flickr​


----------



## ImNick

chuasam said:


> JH100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one's probably one of my sharpest photos I've taken so far.
> 
> Canon EOS Rebel T3i
> EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II
> f/5.6, 47 mm, ISO 400, 1/25th of a sec
> Shot RAW
> 
> 
> 
> Wide open with a kit lens and a much too slow shutter speed? Look on the bright side, it will only get better from here.
Click to expand...


Shooting with strobes one can get away with 1/25th if the model isnt convulsing.

And to keep the photos coming...






Mamiya RZ67 Pro II
Mamiya-Sekor 110mm f/2.8

shot at 1/250th and f/2.8


----------



## jake337

d90 with tokina 100mm f2.8 macro shooting through nikkor 85mm f1.4D.

Link to original size:
All sizes | Through the lens | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## umashankar




----------



## Clarke

Probably one of my sharpest. 




IMG_7292 by Clarkecomputing, on Flickr

Canon T2i
Canon EF 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6
Canon 480EX II
8.5x11 white plain paper as background 

These ones, I borrowed a lens from Vistek, the glass definitely made this difference.




IMG_5417 by Clarkecomputing, on Flickr




IMG_5340 by Clarkecomputing, on Flickr

Canon T2i
Canon EF 70-300 L F/4-5.6


----------



## Compaq

I think maybe this is one of my sharpest. I think I've posted here before, but things change  This is a combo of nifty fifty and 40D on tripod, manual focus, f/5.6, ISO-100 and 1/80th.




Simplistisk Nåso by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


----------



## Yvonne_Dubai

killbill said:


> Markw said:
> 
> 
> 
> D90
> Sigma 105mm F/2.8 EX DG Macro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This just made my jaw drop! Wow! :thumbup:
Click to expand...


The same just happened to me.... I saw the picture and it literally Wowed me!!  Stunning!!!


----------



## slackercruster

I didn't take it...Taken by Cameron

Pentax 6mp *ist , 300mm Pentax F*


----------



## bhop

I thought this one was pretty sharp..



The Dragon by bhop, on Flickr


----------



## clare65

There are some really beautiful and inspiring images on this thread!

Not as good as yours, but I will contribute this photo here:


----------



## Austin Greene

Think I may have over-sharpened this one a bit in post...


----------



## murklemark

A snapshot of my son taken on my Tam 17-50, I tried to get the key areas as sharp as possible. I'm really surpirsed by this lens.




Pirate dummy by FlashCharlie, on Flickr


----------



## Mike K

Neil S. said:


> 2. Actual pixels crop



John Belushi?


----------



## STM

This is not a common housefly, this sucker was tiny, he was more on the order of a fruit fly in size. 50mm f/1.4 AIS Nikkor reversed on a PB-6 bellows about 150mm extension. I think depth of field was maybe 1mm! No where near full size!


----------



## STM

Mike K said:


> Neil S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Actual pixels crop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Belushi?
Click to expand...


Samurai Delicatessen


----------



## DScience

STM said:


> This is not a common housefly, this sucker was tiny, he was more on the order of a fruit fly in size. 50mm f/1.4 AIS Nikkor reversed on a PB-6 bellows about 150mm extension. I think depth of field was maybe 1mm! No where near full size!
> 
> View attachment 6866



So amazing!


----------



## DorkSterr

Dandelion seed | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Dao

He is quite SHARP.  My hands told me that.


----------



## Chris399

Nikon D90
Tokina 11-16


----------



## chuckdee

Markw said:


> D90
> Sigma 105mm F/2.8 EX DG Macro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark



Really cool shot, Mark.  Did you have a lot of post?
_____________________________________________________
Chuck Dee - AKA Chris
"A good photograph is knowing where to stand." -Ansel Adams
www.bellissimofoto.com
www.rhinobldg.com


----------



## IByte

Here is a pic from a previous post enjoy.


----------



## Audible_Chocolate

3 by Audible_Chocolate, on Flickr


----------



## DScience

Orange by i &lt;3 Light, on Flickr


----------



## CouncilmanDoug

always like this one with the the spray, d3000 18-105mm


----------



## Hackett

Just for kicks, I took this one a few years ago with a DSLR Like camera. Kodak P880

http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2011/021/3/c/taking_a_break__wilson_kz_45_by_jcapicy-d37pbsp.jpg


----------



## ga6742

Canon t2i....50mm 1.8 II.....f6.3....1/1 sec....aperture priority....iso 100


----------



## haleypapa

Cover Photos | Facebook

my sharpest!! what do u guys think?


----------



## THEK1DD




----------



## Photographiend

Taken with a Casio Exilim  (point and shoot).


----------



## Nolly

Canon T3i/600D, Canon 50mm f/1.4, very little sharpening in post!


----------



## skieur

Wire wheels.

skieur


----------



## vindemiatrix

Not a very efective composition but I was surprised by the sharpeness of this image and using some of canon's cheapest equipment. You'd have to see it big. 



Sunday conure by Vindemiatrixx, on Flickr


----------

